# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Sinh ๑ viên ✤ Hàn ✿ Quốc ✤ ăn ๑ ngủ ❥ với ۞ tiền ❧ kỹ ◕‿-  thuật ➹ số

## dinhduan911

Sinh ๑ viên ✣ Hàn ❈ Quốc ๑ ăn ✿ ngủ ✪ với ✤ tiền ✲ kỹ ๑ thuật ✤ số xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 5 Shock
Tuy không còn các điều kiện thuận lợi❣ tiền kỹ thuật số tại Hàn Quốc vẫn thu hút sự quan tâm rất lớn từ giới sinh viên Hàn Quốc❉
Thậm chí❈ một số sinh viên nước này còn coi tiền kỹ thuật số (hay tiền mã hóa◕‿-  tiền điện tử) là lý tưởng sống✥ sẵn sàng vứt bỏ cả sự nghiệp đang theo học tại trường❦
Chưa bao giờ✦ đầu tư tiền kỹ thuật số tại Hàn Quốc lại gặp khó khăn đến vậy๑ Hàng triệu USD tiền kỹ thuật số đã bị tin tặc đánh cắp✥ giới làm luật đang muốn áp thuế nặng hơn◕‿-  còn các quan chức tài chính gọi tiền kỹ thuật số là mô hình lừa đảo๑
Thế nhưng điều đó không thể ngăn cản sự quan tâm ngày càng lớn từ các nhà đầu tư trẻ xứ Kim chi~.~
Muốn giàu nhanh
Sinh vien Han Quoc an ngu voi tien ky thuat so hinh anh 1
Câu lạc đầu tư tiền kỹ thuật số của sinh viên - hình ảnh dễ thấy tại các trường đại học Hàn Quốc❈
Một buổi tối cuối tuần tại Đại học Sungkyunkwan๑ Seoul◕‿-  hàng chục sinh viên đang tập trung trong phòng học để chia sẻ bí quyết đầu tư cho cái gọi là tiền kỹ thuật số✥ Nhiều câu chuyện thần kỳ được đưa ra❈ mọi người tỏ ra vô cùng hào hứng۩
Các sinh viên chia thành nhóm nhỏ❈ ngồi chăm chú theo dõi trưởng nhóm trình bày cách đọc dữ liệu tài chính và dự đoán xu hướng tiền kỹ thuật số✦ Không khí chộn rộn hẳn lên mỗi khi có tiếng kêu “giá vừa tăng rất mạnh” của ai đó~.~
“Tôi không muốn trở thành giáo viên dạy toán nữa❉ Tôi đã nghiên cứu lĩnh vực này hơn 10 tiếng mỗi ngày trong nhiều tháng qua◕‿-  và tôi chắc rằng đây sẽ là tương lai của mình”~◕‿- ~ sinh viên 23 tuổi Eoh Kyong-hoon۩ người thành lập câu lạc bộ Cryptofactor✲ nói❉
Bị tác động một phần bởi tương lai kinh tế ảm đạm cùng tỉ lệ thất nghiệp cao gấp ba lần mức trung bình quốc gia✪ những thanh niên trẻ Hàn Quốc đang tập trung cho tiền kỹ thuật số bất chấp rủi ro và cảnh báo từ chính quyền๑
Xu hướng này khiến giới chức Hàn Quốc lo ngại۩ Tuần trước➹ nước này đã công bố nhiều biện pháp hạn chế tác động tiêu cực tới môi trường đầu tư tiền kỹ thuật số tại đây๑
Lo ngại về bảo mật và trộm cắp tiền kỹ thuật số cũng tăng cao๑ Một sàn giao dịch tiền kỹ thuật số Hàn Quốc đã phải đóng cửa gần đây và nộp đơn xin phá sản sau khi bị tin tặc tấn công hai lần và mất một số tiền kỹ thuật số rất lớn✥
“Giới trẻ và sinh viên đang đổ xô vào buôn bán tiền kỹ thuật số để có khoản lợi lớn chỉ trong thời gian ngắn❥ Đã đến lúc chính quyền cần hành động bởi nếu không hiện tượng này sẽ gây ra hậu quả đáng tiếc”✪ cảnh báo của Thủ tướng Hàn Quốc Lee Nak-yeon đưa ra tháng 11/2017❈ 
Eoh Kyong-hoon nói rằng quy định mới của chính phủ không mảy may tác động tới ý định của mình✲ nhất là khi khoản đầu tư của sinh viên này đã tăng gấp 20 lần chỉ trong sáu tháng qua๑
Eoh cho biết nhiều sinh viên mang laptop tới lớp để theo dõi các khoản đầu tư✤ đồng thời tham gia các kênh buôn bán tiền kỹ thuật số ngay khi giáo viên đang giảng bài bên trên❈
Theo giới phân tích➹ sinh viên Hàn Quốc chủ yếu đầu tư vào các đồng coin giá rẻ thay cho bitcoin۩ với giá trị giao dịch thấp hơn nhiều✲ Chúng được gọi là “các đồng coin thay thế”◕‿- 
“Do giới trẻ thích ứng tốt hơn với lối sống di động nên họ có thể thực hiện đầu tư từ bất cứ đâu❦ thậm chí từ chiếc đồng hồ thông minh”~✲~ Kim Jin-hwa – một trong những người đứng đầu Hiệp hội Công nghiệp Blockchain Hàn Quốc (KBIA)➹ cho hay❦
Sinh vien Han Quoc an ngu voi tien ky thuat so hinh anh 2
Sinh viên Hàn Quốc theo dõi giao dịch tiền kỹ thuật số trên smartphone✚
Một số nhà đầu tư trẻ xứ Kim chi nói rằng họ thức tới tận 2h sáng khi các thị trường tiền kỹ thuật số tại Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản đóng cửa❧
Các thành viên của câu lạc bộ Cryptofactor thường tham khảo ý kiến của nhau trước khi đưa ra quyết định đầu tư quan trọng✲ Những người này xem chia sẻ thông tin là chìa khóa thành công trên thị trường tiền kỹ thuật số۩
“Tôi chẳng biết gì về tiền kỹ thuật số hay nền kinh tế✣ Mọi người ở đây đã dạy tôi rất nhiều✿ Tôi có thể vừa là vận động viên❥ vừa là nhà đầu tư❧ Mọi thứ rất tiềm năng”✚ Lee Ji-woo✣ 22 tuổi❧ vừa tốt nghiệp ngành thể thao cho biết❣

----------

